# starting too stiff?



## lifty_scum (Aug 31, 2013)

looking at getting my first set of stiff boots(was in some 32 Lashed last season) and wondering if it's possible to get boots that are too stiff for my first set? I've been looking at Salomon Malamutes, Driver-X and Deeluxe boots but wondering if coming from softer boots I'll have issues jumping to super stiff boots and maybe should go with some Synapse BOA? Ride about 100 days a season, almost entirely freeriding


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you ride that much, the will break in and you'll be happy with them. I own malamutes, yeah they're stiff out of the box, but they are awesome boots.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Depends on you... why do you want stiff boots? I like 'em cos the amount of force I get using shins with rigid ancle is way bigger than with my feet/ancles in soft boots. But this also means, that you loose some movement range of steering with ancles. 

You probably will find that you have to adjust your riding a bit. Tho you still can ride with ancles if you leave the boot pretty loose - provided you have a boot with good heel hold.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I moved from 32 Lashed to a stiffer boot as well. I picked up a pair of 32 Prime (their stiffest boot) for this season and have been riding for a week in them so far. The transition was easy...you should be fine. Basically, I wanted a more responsive boot based on my riding style and it is exactly what I got. I like the fit on 32's, so I stuck with them. I did walk around the house in them for about 8 hours to break them in a bit before my first time riding with them on. I'm guessing you'll be fine since you decided you want a stiffer boot and are likely looking for a boot that is a bit more responsive.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Last season I went from burton hails to burton driver x's. I love the drivers so much. I was actually looking for stiff boots from other brands(salamon,K2) because the hails weren't very comfortable. The guy at one shop I went to suggested the drivers and had some previous year model in my size. I was expecting them to be stiffer than they were. Don't get me wrong, they are stiff, but they are comfortable and have a little articulation too them if you put some muscle into them. Like neni said, you can leave them a bit loose if you feel like it.


----------



## lifty_scum (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks guys! Been wanting to get into some stiff boots for the control factor, lots of great steeps and chute terrain that I'm trying to go bigger and harder. I've been pushing myself and when my 32s softened up and blew out I felt like I lost a lot, riding was very comfortable but I didn't have the control for aggressive riding that I did on the first couple days.


----------

